# Case 446



## case222i (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Wondering what a case 446 Running with working deck should be goin for. Its the Tan and Red, everything works. '74-75?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## case222i (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to this site, and doont understand why I am not receiving any responses, or if no one knows answers? There a way to receive them or am I doing somehting wrong?
Thanks.Bye


----------



## BlindRef (Jan 21, 2011)

case222, the 446's I hear people swear by these tractors. What kind of shape is the tractor in? Is there any other attachments besides the deck? If it is super clean 2000 would not be too much to ask. I have also seen rough ones
go for around 600.00. Post some pics as that will help a great deal for you.


----------



## case222i (Feb 7, 2011)

Its a 1976 with the onan 16 horse. pretty good shape. no leaks, engine runs well, was over hauled 5-8 years ago I was told. No smoke. it is Tan/red. Front tires are worn, but rears nice. Has a deck that works, but some one cut some metal out of it... What ya think?

thank you for your response!


----------



## bobby (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a Case 646 mini loader with Onan engine. Can anyone tell me where the alternator is located because I am too cheap to buy a $89 manual on-line. Thanks


----------



## bobby (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I found it.
Is the alternator on the Onan engine of Case 646 one of those starter/generator combo units?


----------



## MechMike (Jul 28, 2013)

The alt stator is behind the flywheel , which contains the magnets. 
The rectifier/regulator is on the inside of the plate below the instrument
panel.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

i am a case lover own 6 of these tractors in my humble opinion best gt onan best engine on planet i am retired builder also have almost 7 decades mechinacl experience diesel gsoline light and heavy equip. like to see more case fever on this fourm late date to answer but have a great one


----------

